# wpa_supplicant not matching SSID

## justin_brody

Hello!

I am trying to set up my wpa_supplicant.conf to automatically connect to a network.  Here's the relevant lines from the file:

```

network={

        ssid="GoucherWIFI"

        scan_ssid=1

        eap=PEAP

        identity="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

        password="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

        priority=5

}

```

It somehow doesn't match GoucherWIFI though.  When I run 

```

wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

```

I get the following line in the output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0: 0: 02:18:5a:ab:c0:90 ssid='GoucherWIFI' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x1111 level=-55 freq=5745 
> 
> wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch
> ...

 

If I scan for the network and connect using wpa_gui it works fine; just not sure why the config file isn't matching the SSID.  Anyone have any thoughts??

----------

## toralf

I curious, what happens if you omit scan_ssid=, eap= and priority=

I'm asking, b/c here just those 3 lines are ok,rg.: :

```
network={

        ssid="chaos_im_aether"

        psk="blafablafa"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

```

----------

## justin_brody

Thanks for the thought toralf!  Unfortunately commenting those out keeps the same behavior.

I just noticed that there's a line earlier in the output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Priority group 5
> 
>    id=0 ssid='xxx'
> ...

 

which seems to indicate that it does know that SSID.  Strange!

----------

## xilinx

May it helps, my wpa_supplicant.conf looks like:

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="2StNB_219"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

        psk="***********"

        priority=3

}

 

...

```

what's the output of $wpa_cli scan_results

----------

## justin_brody

Thanks for the tip xilinx!  I'm away from the network I'm trying to use now, but your post makes me wonder if I want to try ap_scan=2.  I'll give it a shot and report back tomorrow; along with $wpa_cli scan_results.  

Many thanks!

----------

